# Sanatorium de Basile, Belgium, October 2014



## Red Mole (Nov 3, 2014)

This fantastic building was an unplanned adition to our Belgian tour after recieving a tip off.
As it wasn't far off our route it would have been rude not to go and have a look. 
It turned out to be the cleanest explore I've done - no decay, electricity still on and even a swimming (therapy?) pool. The place is huge and took some getting round once we'd gained entry. 

I've not been able to find much history but various sources claim its has been a TB sanatorium, a residential hospital for the elderly infirm and even an asylum in it's latter years. It was abandoned in September 2013





[/url]SDB30 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG] 




[/url]SDB29 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG] 




[/url]SDB08 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG] 




[/url]SDB05 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]SDB12 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]SDB16 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]SDB11 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]SDB15 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]SDB13 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]SDB19 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]SDB17 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]SDB23 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]SDB24 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]SDB20 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]SDB25 by ChrisLansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 3, 2014)

Great shots matey..you and miss b look comfy in the bath.


----------



## krela (Nov 3, 2014)

Fantastic, thanks!


----------



## brickworx (Nov 3, 2014)

Those exterior shots are lovely, thanks mate.....didnt fancy the step irons up the chimney then?


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 3, 2014)

Loving this mate, Nice find. I would have loved to have climbed that chimney in picture 4!!


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 3, 2014)

That place is huge, would need a few days to have a good look around there. Love your shots


----------



## luketovey (Nov 4, 2014)

Love the first shot!


----------



## HughieD (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow! That place is UNREAL. Loving those first few externals. You really get a feel for the scale of the place.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 5, 2014)

Crikey its huge and so clean and tidy, you,ve got great photos here.


----------



## forker67 (Nov 6, 2014)

Erm.....erm.....WOW!!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 7, 2014)

Nice one, I've not seen this one before. 
Fantastically composed shots too, thanks for sharing.


----------

